# Instal storm doors on a vinyl door frame



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most of the support of the doors is at the jambs where there should be some wood somewhere.

The non-structural parts can be attached to the door but be sure to pre-drill the holes or it will crack the vinyl.


----------



## iamca (Oct 28, 2011)

*Install storms on vinyl frame?*

Sorry it took so long to respond. There is wood at the door jamb but that's the extent of it. Beyond that on the outside is 5 inches of vinyl or PVC frame.I did some "exploratory" drilling and research and I attached a drawing. I now believe the correct term for this material is multi-chamber vinyl or pvc. So without any wood or metal close by is this PVC frame ok for mounting and supporting storm doors? If so - what type of screws would I use? And the last question is should I use screws long enough to hit more the one of the "chamber walls"? Appreciate any advice here.

Thanks


----------



## iamca (Oct 28, 2011)

*Install storms on vinyl frame?*

The attachment didn't show up on my last post :blush:


----------



## bourne78 (May 19, 2012)

*same problem here*

so what did you end up doing?


----------

